# OpenOffice



## Nostradam (Apr 1, 2010)

I try to install openoffice but there is a problem with tzupdater. Downloading from http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp tzupdater-1_3_25-2009u.zip. But when downloaded that is not tzupdater-1_3_25-2009u.zip that is tzupdater-1_3_29-2010f.zip. 


```
=> tzupdater-1_3_25-2009u.zip doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/tzupdater-1_3_25-2009u.zip: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1
```

Where to download tzupdater-1_3_25-2009u.zip or what to do?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 1, 2010)

[cmd=]cd /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16 && make config[/cmd], turn off TZUPDATE, [cmd=]cd /usr/ports/java/jdk16 && make config[/cmd], turn off TZUPDATE, and restart the build.

Or install the precompiled package that's been made available by killasmurf86 (click 'About me' and follow the links).


----------



## sixtydoses (Apr 1, 2010)

Try here if you really need it http://miwi.homeunix.com/distfiles/.


----------

